# Brown discharge and scared



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, i am on my 4th cycle of ivf and we had already decided this was our last go at treatment. After this we need to except we are going to be childless and move on. Not sure i can except it now its come tho.

I have to test on saturday but had some brown discharge on the tissue yest morning then not much till late last night and today. It has been a small constant discharge. So scared that it is the start of my period, i know some people can still have discharge and still be pregnant but it seems the same as the other 3 times we tried, starts of brown then turns to the dreaded red.

Fingers and toes to all you girls going through the same thing and are in your horrible 2ww


----------



## vanessagee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
I didn't want to read and run and I also need some answers!!

I am too suffering from brown discharge from this morning.  I am currently 11dp3dt.  I have had severe cramping all afternoon and now it looks like its changing to a more reddy colour.  I have been in tears all day and am looking for success stories all over the internet.  

What stage are you at?  Have you been having cramps too?

Sending you lots of positive thoughts x


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

hi ya, 

my fingers and toes are crossed for you hun . I am on day 11, it has started to go a slightly reddy colour now, am excepting to be full flow red tomo  . This is our last chance and really cant handle much more. Everyone says stay positive it might have worked but it is the same as it has been the last 3 times before. I have never wanted to be more wrong.

However on a positive note it is a good sign to get brown discharge as it is a sign to say it is old blood and that the egg has attached.     for you, good luck hun, when do you test 

xx


----------



## vanessagee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi

How are you today?  I hope you are still hanging in there.  I have had terrible cramps all night and am now in full flow of AF.  I am absolutely devestated.  To get past all the hurdles that I shouldn't have gotten over and then to fail now is just heartbreaking.  Sounds like a silly question, but I guess that means its all over.  I am trying to cling onto hope that a couple of people have had AF and gone on to get a BFP.

Fingers crossed for you that you have had a better night
xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww girls so sorry the way things r for use!!really hope it all works out for use!!

Jenna xx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi girls... I thought I'd drop in and give u a little hope!!! As u can see by my profile sig I have had a bit if a rough ride! BUT, I hope my story will give u a little hope an positivity just to help u all push through until ur tests dates. The end if my 2ww was Monday just gone. I started bleeing really heavy last Thursday and was absolutely devastated! My clinic asked me to test to confirm treatment had failed. I took HPT, which cane out BFP!!! I was completely confused and called the clinic straight bk. They advised me that treatment must of worked but due to the heavy bleeding u was then m/c  
On sat I was in so much pain and bleeding, I was admitted to my local hospital overnight where they took bloods and other tests and observed me overnight. They told me I had a severe urine infection (prone in pregnancy) an it was going to my kidneys, they also told me that HCG level was still in my system at a hig level. They discharges ne the nxt day and asked me to return 48hours later where they will measure my HCG levels again,explaining they would probably drop due to the pain,heavy bleeding as assumed I was m/c. 
Well, returned for bloods and results showed they had doubled in 2days and in fact I am actually pregnent!!! 
I am 4weeks 3days! 

I don't want any of u to be negative, as it can still be ok. I really thought I'd failed this treatment, but it shows that a little bit of positivity, and praying that miracles do happen! 
Please do bot give up hope girls, this all may be nothing and u will hopefully all get ur BFP!!! 

I'm sending u all the love,luck&hugs in the world!! I will stay in this thread to catch up with ur progresses! Good luck girls xx


----------



## vanessagee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Katreekingsbury

Thank you so much for your post.  It is so kind to make the effort to post and to give hope to others going through this.  I have just done a test (I am 11dp3dt) and it was negative.  I am still bleeding alot but the cramping seems to have gone off a bit. I can't stop crying but am trying to look ahead at trying again.  It's so hard.  I don't want to spiral into a wreck so am really trying to remain sane!

Thanks again and congratulations on your BFP.  Good luck with your pregnancy

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Kat,

Thats brilliant news, I remember replying to your post when you thought you had M/c.

I wish you all the best.
x


----------



## Im Hopefull (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi girls. Thanks so much for replying.

vanessagee - so so sorry to hear your news   i am in the same situation i have also got a a neg result. It is however the end of the road for me. Not sure how im going to handle being childless, need to stay positive and know it will get easier but dont see the point in life at mow. My heart and thoughts are with you hun, keep strong, you can learn from this treatment and WILL work for you next time, good luck hun, let me know how your doing.

katreekingsbury - my god you sound like you've been through it. Congratulations hun, it is nice to hear it works out for some people     really please for you hun  

I have called hospital to talk to them today and am going to see them tomo and also going for councilling, so busy day for me tomo. 

xxxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ya I'm hopefull. You have said it is the end of the road for u, but do not give up hope! I have told a few of the girls on here already about my auntie, so will briefly tell u. Her and my uncle tried for 10yrs with no result. Went for IVF and had 3 failed goes. She was referred to hospital and told that she needed a hysterectomy as she was suffering from severe endometriosis and had damaged her womb and overys. She refused as said this would be taken get only chance away from her although she had 3failed IVF treatments and 10yrs ttc naturally. Well, cut a long story short (and not needing to tell u what happened next) my mum
Bumped into my auntie a few years bk and she was 8months pregnant-NATURALLY! she now has a 3yr old girl. 

My message to u and all other girls... Do not give up hope, even when the doctors tell u it's all over, because if my auntie had agreed to the hysterectomy as prescribed, she would not be mummy now. 

Keep ur hope, faith and spirit alive, because no matter how many years it may take, one day u will succeed. 
My love and wishes to all u ladies xxxx


----------

